# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Υπόλοιπες Μικροσυσκευές >  Κουρευτικη μηχανη

## ster2012

*Καλημερα σας.Εχω μια μηχανη singer η οποια ειναι επαναφορτηζομενη.Την εχω ανοιξει επειδη δεν δουλευει και ειδα οτι εχει μεσα μπαταρια ΑΑ η οποια εχει νεκρωσει...Σκεφτηκα και θελω να την κανω να λειτουργει με ρευμα μονο(γιατι με την μπαταρια οταν ηταν συνδεδεμενη δεν λειτουργουσε.Απλα φορτιζε.)Τι μπορω να ενωσω στις δυο ακρες για να αντικαταστησω την μπαταρια?πχ. καμια αντισταση?Ευχαριστω...*

----------


## agis68

εγώ αυτό που θα έκανα θα ήταν το εξής....στη θέση της μπαταρίας μια dummy μπαταρία απο ξύλο που εχεις βάλει δύο ας πουμε καρφιά για πόλους συνδεόμενη με μια βάση φόρτισης για την μπαταρία της μηχανής (να κανεις δουλειά και να φορτίζει κιολας) και όλο αυτα συνδεδεμένα με ενα τροφοδοτικάκι απο κινητό......(αλλά να δεις αν σε καλύπτει απο αποψη τάσης)  δες και ενα σκαρίφημα

----------


## stauros772000

βαλε το ενα καλωδιο στην μια ακρη του μοτερ και το αλλο καλωδιο,σε μια θεση στον διακοπτη.η αλλη θεση του διακοπτη θα πηγαινει στο ελευθερο ακρο του μοτερ....ζλλα γιατι δεν αλλαζεις μπαταρια;

----------


## eleCtroAsxetos

παιδια καλημέρα για να μην ανοιγω νεα θεμα ειπα να ρωτησω εδω μιας και αφορα κουρευτικη μηχανη,
Εχω μια κουρευτικη μηχανη remngton που προσφατα μπηκε λιγο νερο με αποτελεσμα να ψιλοσκουριασει το μοτερ. Την ανοιξα εβγαλα τελειως το μοτερ, το ξεμπλοκαρα (ηταν κολλημενο). Το μοτερ το ξεμπλοκαρα με W5 σπρευ αλλα μετα δεν το ψεκασα με καποιο ειδικο λιπαντικο με αποτελεσμα μερα παρα μερα να ακουω κολλημενη την κουρευτικη και να πρεπει να βγαλω την κεφαλη για να κουνησω λιγο το μοτερ και να ξεμπλοκαρει. Μετα ολα φυσιολογικα. Το μοτερ δεν ανοιγει ειναι σφραγισμενο οποτε οτι κανω το κανω απο καποιες θυρες αερισμου.
θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν υπαρχει καποιο σπρευ ειδικα για μοτερ λιγο πιο παχυ πιο κοντα στο γρασσο (αλλα οχι τοσο παχυ γιατι ειναι πολυ λιγα watt το μοτερ), γιατι το W5 δεν κανει οπως το βλεπω και καμια ουσιαστικη λιπανση. Μεχρι 5-10 ευρω τα δινω, δεν τα αξιζει η κουρευτικη αλλα θα το χρησιμοποιω και αλλου.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## pts.

Φίλε μου δεν γνωρίζω το W5  αλλά υποθέτοντας ότι είναι αντισκωριακό σαν το wd 40, μπορώ να σου πω ότι το πρόβλημα είναι ότι έχει οξειδωθεί πιθανότατα ο άξονας, γι αυτό και κολλάει. Το ξεκολλάς με το χέρι, αυτό που ρίχνεις βοηθάει, αλλά όλα αυτά τα σπρέι βοηθάνε μόνο εκείνη τη στιγμή. Στη συνέχεια στεγνώνουν και δεν παρέχουν ιδιαίτερη λίπανση. Σου προτείνω μετά το σπρέι που χρησιμοποιείς να περιμένεις λίγο και μετά να προσπαθήσεις να στάξεις λίγο ψιλό λάδι (πχ ραπτομηχανής), αλλά φοβάμαι ότι δεν έχεις και πολλές ελπίδες, θα σου ξανακολλήσει. Για να το λύσεις οριστικά πρέπει να γυαλιστεί το σημείο με την σκουριά ,αλλά δεν εγγυάται κανείς ότι δεν θα ξαναεμφανιστεί.

----------

